# Elgin twin Resto project



## rlhender (Dec 10, 2012)

*Elgin twin Resto project 1/11/13 Progress*

Here are a few pics of my twinn that I am working on, still working dents out of the Gothic Guard and fenders. Will post more pics as I make progress...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Shiney!*

Looks good. Can't wait to get started on mine.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 10, 2012)

Very Nice…Are you putting on stainless fenders?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2012)

I wasn't aware it was an option. I've only seen painted "pinched" fenders on Twins. What level Twin is it?


----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2012)

*no stainlesss*

but aluminum made a 2- a 30 and were on 50s and 60s most of the time


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 10, 2012)

Very, very nice.
I need to get one of these....


----------



## rlhender (Dec 10, 2012)

Fenders are being painted the same color as the frame


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ahh... Thanks for the info Bike. Still learning everyday. I think we may have just seen the chrome or stainless fender in the background, but looks like that's another pile of parts. Good luck with the build. I'll be keeping an eye on this. I still need a couple odd's and ends to make mine complete before it gets torn down for a resto.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 10, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahh... Thanks for the info Bike. Still learning everyday. I think we may have just seen the chrome or stainless fender in the background, but looks like that's another pile of parts. Good luck with the build. I'll be keeping an eye on this. I still need a couple odd's and ends to make mine complete before it gets torn down for a resto.




The chrome fenders in the pic are for a 20" phantom that I am working on...
Rick


----------



## rlhender (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is some updated pics of progress, still waiting on guard and fenders from the paint shop. I have located a tank but have not been able to talk the guy out of it yet.....The pics don't do the paint or Stainless nickel justice... I am Very impressed with finish


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 17, 2012)

This is Just a thing of beauty.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice. Super chiney! But...tank? Is this not a Twin 20?


----------



## rlhender (Dec 17, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Very nice. Super chiney! But...tank? Is this not a Twin 20?




I believe it is but I like the tanks and plan on adding the two deltas as well if I can find another

Rick


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 17, 2012)

rlhender said:


> I believe it is but I like the tanks and plan on adding the two deltas as well if I can find another
> 
> Rick




As it was explained to me the tank as well as some of the other accessories could be bought separately through the Sears catalog and added to the bike later. The Twin im working on looks to have been a 20 that a chrome tank and chrome hockey stick guard were fitted to. The person I got mine from still has the tank but wants almost twice what I payed for the rest of the bike for it.

Beautiful restore that I'll be watching closely.
-Brian


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2012)

*no tank*

There is no evidence in the Sears summer or winter catalogs of the Twinbar tank being offered as an accessory. The tanks are only pictured on the bikes.
Respectfully,
Ivo


----------



## then8j (Dec 17, 2012)

How did you fix the crack from rubbing?


----------



## rlhender (Dec 18, 2012)

then8j said:


> How did you fix the crack from rubbing?




Grinder.....................


----------



## rlhender (Jan 11, 2013)

Few more pics of progress..Tires added and the chain Guard is ready for paint $465 plus $80 in repairs  $545 for the guard and I still need paint...


----------



## rlhender (Jan 20, 2013)

Here are a few more updated pics of my build. The last pic is of the front Chain guard bracket, can someone tell me if it goes as pictured or does it go under the frame?

Thanks


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice bike and collection! ( also nice rug, I work at S&M Bikes) .. The bracket goes under the frame. I'll see if I can find pics of my old Twinn 60


----------



## rlhender (Jan 20, 2013)

rockabillyjay said:


> Nice bike and collection! ( also nice rug, I work at S&M Bikes) .. The bracket goes under the frame. I'll see if I can find pics of my old Twinn 60




Pics would be great...Sounds like you have a sweet job...I won that rug from Dans Comp


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 20, 2013)

That bike right there is just beautiful!!!!! That is all there is to say.


----------



## rlhender (Jan 28, 2013)

A few more updated pics


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 29, 2013)

Bike looks great! Did you take it to the Indy show?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful job!! WOW!!


----------



## rlhender (Jan 29, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Bike looks great! Did you take it to the Indy show?





I did take it to the show, I had a guy do the stripes the night before

Thanks


----------



## rlhender (Apr 3, 2013)

*Update 4/2/13*

Here are a few pics of the progress on the seat...Also just picked up a rear deluxe rack It will be painted along with the tank soon..

Rick


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pinstripes finish it off! Nice restore. Can't wait for the rear rack pictures. Still looking for one for my twin bar.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is a pic with the finished seat on the bike...Bob U did the leather and I had the base painted in town and Stanless Nickel plating done here in town as well...Hope to have the tank and rear rack back this weekend,,,Next up I am looking for the twin 60 speedo /headlight set up


----------



## rlhender (Apr 21, 2013)

Tank is painted and at the shop now getting the white added, Should have tank and rear rack ready for the Ann Arbor show


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 21, 2013)

First class restoration,looks better with a seat on it ha.see you thurs night it's going to be a blast this year weather forecast looks really promising.bringing a trailer full


----------



## Tino (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome job! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## rlhender (May 27, 2013)

*update 5/27/13*

Here are a few updated on the progress of my Twin


----------



## StevieZ (May 27, 2013)

That bike is just umm?? There is nothing bad to say. Its First class. Its nicer then when it was new!!! What Beautifull Bicycle!!!!


----------



## rlhender (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok.... just interested in knowing what this bike is worth restored? I put a ton of money and time into this bike and was wondering what kind of money it would bring if I sold it. I know I put almost $3000 into restoring a Black Phantom and its probably only worth half that. Really got to like the hobby cause I don't think there is money in restoration and resale... Give me some thoughts

I know I have almost $2000 in tank,Guard and rear rack in rough condition

Rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Rick,
    I saw your bike at AA earlier this year and it is a nice one. Placing a value on a restored bike can be tough. Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears you built this bike to your taste and not necessarily exactly replicating a particular model. For instance is that a factory correct color? I'm not a Twin expert but I don't believe the tank was offered on the lower level models. Based on what you have already said regarding cost your into this one for probably about $4k. I think you would have a hard time recouping your cost but as you already know rarely do you ever come out ahead on a full blown resto. Sooo my thoughts would be that you might be able to get somewhere between $2000-2500 if you were patient. I know there will be bowl dreamers (those who smoke a bowl and dream about it) who will say "I'd give you $4000 if I had the money!" The fact is they don't have the money and those that do have $4k to spend on a bike will probably have some of the same concerns I do. You asked for opinions and, of course, this is just mine. Personally I'd keep it and ride it. The beauty of doing a restoration yourself is the pride that comes from riding it and getting the compliments on what a fantastic job you did. V/r Shawn


----------

